
The first phone with Google Tango is a 6.4-inch monster from Lenovo - sz4kerto
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/9/11882514/lenovo-phab-2-plus-pro-tango-google-specs-announce-smartphone
======
alttab
Bring back the JNCOs, I'm in.

